# bass weejuns



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

can we discuss the current quality of weejuns?

i'd like a pair like those I've seen on this forum.

are bass weejuns as poor in quality as they seem when i try them on nowadays? or do they break in, start looking good, and become more comfortable at some point? the current type also seems pretty narrow compared to those i see on this forum.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought a pair recently. I do not like them. I would pay a little extra for the AE Walden model. 

Good luck.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

that appears to be the best route


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

And indeed there a number of threads on this, including recent ones.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Bass Weejuns have always been an inexpensive shoe. to me they are a weekend item. Yes the quality has gone down over the last 50 years but I still buy them and give them to the thrift shoe when they start to go.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I recently got rid of a pair of Weejuns. They were uncomfortable and cheap. The leather never softened (if it even was leather) and the shoes squeeked when I walked.

I just ordered a pair of Sebago beefroll loafers; hopefully these will be ok for a while.

I will, of course, upgrade to Alden or AE when my coffers are fuller than they are now.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> I bought a pair recently. I do not like them. I would pay a little extra for the AE Walden model.
> Good luck.


Not sure what you define as "a little extra", but I just picked up some Weejuns for $90 and AE Waldens are $225. That's a lot extra to me.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Memphis88 said:


> Not sure what you define as "a little extra", but I just picked up some Weejuns for $90 and AE Waldens are $225. That's a lot extra to me.


Waldens can regularly be found in mid $100s at AE Factory Stores. That's where "little extra" comes from.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

The best way to buy an AE shoe cheaply (other than gambling/waiting around on ebay) is to call an outlet and see if they have a second (minor blemish or other small defect) in the shoe and have them ship it to you. One call and the person can search the whole database for all AE stores and warehouses, so you can often get a very specific size/width/shoe. Shoes are fully returnable, provided you wear them only on carpet, so if you feel that the blemish/defect is too much, you can return it.

I call the Freeport, Maine outlet and have shoes within 1-2 business days.

(207) 865-6222


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's more like it and I might just do that.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just called the one in Destin and they have them for $179 shipping included. I think I'm just gonna stick with my Weejuns for now unless anyone knows of a place where I can get the Waldens a little cheaper.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Memphis88 said:


> Just called the one in Destin and they have them for $179 shipping included. I think I'm just gonna stick with my Weejuns for now unless anyone knows of a place where I can get the Waldens a little cheaper.


Wait for their (periodic) sales on seconds - when they drop (usually) another 15%. Unfortunately I think that teh sale just ended, but come suumertime (or even before), there will be another one.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm wearing them as I write b/c I keep them as my extra pair of shoes under my desk at work (it's duck boot whether in Boston and that's what I wore into the office).

Frankly, I don't like them so much I find them very hard to stand on, they were difficult to break in, and they look a little plasticky to me.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

okay 
I ordered AEs, and I feel good about it.

As always, thanks men.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

closerlook said:


> okay
> I ordered AEs, and I feel good about it.
> 
> As always, thanks men.


Well struck. Don't forget about the recrafting services that AE offers. The $100 investment renders a like-new shoe. With 6 pairs of AE shoes subject to recrafting, I joke that I may never purchase another pair. Wear 'em down and build 'em back up. It's the ultimate recycling. Bill


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheap shoes are never a good idea. 

Why not buy good shoes and keep them for years? You will always enjoy wearing them and never feel as if you have to make an excuse for them.

Seven years ago I purchased a pair of Alden LHS in dark brown calf. They were $350. I had them recrafted a year ago. Last weekend I bought a pair of Alden LHS in #8 shell cordovan. The dark brown's are now my very casual pair of loafers. They will now serve the purpose of the beater shoe and I won't feel too badly if they suffer some abuse. I plan to keep them and continue to keep them in as good a condition as any good shoe I own.

A few years ago I bought a pair of Cole Haan suede loafers with a thin Vibram sole. They slipped and were stiff. The fit and comfort never improved. I tried cushioned insoles, yet they were still insufferable. I was happy the day I gave them to Goodwill.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the AEs.

the tassels might be a little flimsy, but other than that I'm pleased.
very comfortable; nice width; great patina.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I've posted this a number of times, but I reiterate my suggestions of the past:

1. Take a brand new pair of Weejuns and rub liberally with rubbing alcohol. Really rub it in, get down to the ugly reddish color underneath. Let dry.

2. Apply a coat of Kiwi leather lotion, or similar. Let dry. Repeat.

3. Polish as normal with Kiwi Cordovan polish. Repeat as needed. 

The results are a rather nice pair of shoes. Mine are almost 2 years old, on their second set of soles, and look quite nice. Not bad at all for 60 bucks.


----------



## pweller (May 21, 2008)

I have a pair of the Sebago Classics that I like. I agree that the leather is a bit plasticy looking. I know this may be blasphemy on this site, but quite frankly they fit a lot better than my AE loafers and are therefore more comfortable. I have wide feet, so that may be a factor.

The AEs are nicer quality without a doubt, but they don't fit as well, so they don't get used.

Just something else to consider.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

pweller said:


> I have a pair of the Sebago Classics that I like. I agree that the leather is a bit plasticy looking. I know this may be blasphemy on this site, but quite frankly they fit a lot better than my AE loafers and are therefore more comfortable. I have wide feet, so that may be a factor.
> 
> The AEs are nicer quality without a doubt, but they don't fit as well, so they don't get used.
> 
> Just something else to consider.


Great points. Shoe comfort can be hit or miss, as I have some AEs that are the most comfortable shoes going, and some others that I have come to avoid wearing. $350 does not guarantee a comfortable shoe. You are right, it can be like "The Emporer's New Clothes" on here. Perhaps my least comfortable shoes are Alden tassels in calf, though they look great.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bass Weejuns are cheaply made and very uncomforable. I do like the AE's and Aldens the best. My favorite though were made by the defunct Nettleton shoe company in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

videocrew said:


> I've posted this a number of times, but I reiterate my suggestions of the past:
> 
> 1. Take a brand new pair of Weejuns and rub liberally with rubbing alcohol. Really rub it in, get down to the ugly reddish color underneath. Let dry.
> 
> ...


What does the alcohol do? That seems like it would do more harm than good.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

InsbrokerTX said:


> What does the alcohol do? That seems like it would do more harm than good.


It strips out the original dye ...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Let me offer the (apparently--and shockingly) contrarian view.

The weejun is a classic. It's one of those things we put up with because it's such a friendly and traditional shoe. Like when Brooks ocbds finally go off shore. We will keep buying them because they are the standard of button downs. 

Yes, the weejun is a shadow of its former self in terms of quality. But it remains a classic, and one that I continue to buy and wear at least once a week. It's a beater shoe. And mine are extremely comfortable, like old friends. Or slippers. I'm wearing them right now with the BB Ublazer, gray flannels, blue ocbd and a repp bow in red and navy.

Also, never, never pay $90 for weejuns. Find an outlet. Pay $50 when they're on sale. Get them resoled for $30 bucks. My current pair are on their second sole and will get at least one more before I toss them in favor of another $50 pair.

JB


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

a classic, sure.
I do absoluetly respect your adherence to something that's a classic for you.

For me: unlike the brooks ocbd, the weejun seems really uncomfortable, requiring a lot of work (even to produce a decent patina), and at least for me, downright unserviceable (though, yes sizing and flow are issues with the contemporary brooks shirt too). But maybe I'm just unwilling to put in the effort.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Let me offer the (apparently--and shockingly) contrarian view.
> 
> The weejun is a classic. It's one of those things we put up with because it's such a friendly and traditional shoe. Like when Brooks ocbds finally go off shore. We will keep buying them because they are the standard of button downs.
> 
> ...


+1. The Weejun was the original...the standard...the grail which we so fervently seek! While they may share space with Alden LHS's and AE Waldens in my shoe rack, there will always be a pair or two of Weejuns in the rack. Presently, there are two pair...one burgundy brush-off and one pair in tan calf.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Joe & Eagle: One must admit there is a fundamental difference in quality between the current retail version and past versions. Even my El Salvador or Dominican made ones (bought in 2000, the ones I dismantled for that thread on mocassin construction) are ten times better than the current version. How low are you willing to sink in terms of quality, even for beaters? Classic or not, I cannot recommend the new ones to anyone, at least in black or burgundy (the "tan" model seems to use better leathers).

Anyway, here's the current version (from Flickr):

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2792117566cf305e56b5bol9.jpg


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> I would pay a little extra for the AE Walden model.


A little extra. Try almost triple. To be sure AE makes a great shoe. But is really worth that much more?


----------

